# Hotel Parador?



## Bettycakes (Oct 1, 2007)

My husband and I are planning our first trip to Costa Rica and have the opportunity to trade for a week at Hotel Parador in Punta Quepos. He likes to surf and I like to hang out on the beach or pool, bodysurf, shop, eat, etc. I'd like to take some yoga classes if they're available. We are willing to rent a vehicle if need be, and will want to do some light hiking into the park and surrounding areas to see the wildlife, etc. Activities such as guided tours, catamaran sails, and the like are great.

We really want to go to CR next winter/spring but the week at Hotel Parador isn't available until Sept. 2008. Of course I'd like to use my timeshare week, but it's possible we could just go on our own instead. A year is a long time to wait! So I've got a lot of questions. Is Sept. a good time of year to travel to this area? How is the beach below the hotel and are the waters in that area clean? Are there surfable waves there or are we going to have to travel outside the area, say north to Jaco or south to Dominical? We're willing to take day trips but really want our home base to be a good place to hang out too. 

Given what we like to do, should we hold out for the timeshare week in 9/08 or just bite the bullet and go on our own, to another location perhaps, in Feb. or March 08? The destination needs to have good surf, but doesn't have to be the end-all of surfing hot spots, per say. I like to have nice accommodations but don't need top of the line resorts, either. Just nothing too rustic. Thanks for any advise you can offer!


----------



## Hecti (Oct 2, 2007)

We just spent a week in Hotel Parador, and still in Costa Rica in the Jaco area.  I submitted today a review of our stay in this Parador hotel.  It is a very beautiful place.  For surfing, the area of Jaco would be better, and it is about 1 hr. from Quepos.  If you want to go to Dominical, we were informed that the roads are pretty bad from Quepos to Dominical.  
If you have more questions, feel free to email us.


----------



## Bettycakes (Oct 3, 2007)

Thanks Hecti for your response. How long does it take for your review to show up? I see the hotel on the list, but no active link.

How was the beach below the resort, and the water quality? Did you see much wildlife?


----------



## Hecti (Oct 3, 2007)

I have no idea how long it will take to post the review.  It seems someone has to revise it before it is posted.
Regarding the beach area Biesanz, it is a small beach cove within walking distrance from the hotel, about 15 min. downhill.  I am not too much a fan of a beach with gray sand, but there were a few people using it.  On weekends the people from the community use it, too.  The best beach I saw was at the Manuel Antonio National Park, called the second beach, and it has white sand and looked very nice.
I failed to mention in my review, that the Hotel Parador has a free shuttle bus to the National Park, at different times a day.  To enter the second beach at the Park, you need to pay a fee.
Yes, there is a lot of wildlike around the hotel, and especially at the Park.  You see different types of monkeys, iguanas, some birds, etc.
I am including the web page for the Parador for more information.
www.hotelparador.com/
Hope this will be of help.


----------



## eal (Oct 3, 2007)

review now posted, thanks for sharing!


----------

